# Fat rabbit or Zeus X or Oxva Arbitor



## Conrad (8/10/21)

Good day
I would like to buy a new tank what will be the choose. As I built my own coils


----------



## Grand Guru (8/10/21)

What mode do you prefer? Direct lung, restricted direct lung or mouth to lung?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Conrad (8/10/21)

Mouth to lungs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/10/21)

Conrad said:


> Mouth to lungs



In answer to your question ... None of the tanks you specified! (_unless you meant the Oxva Arbitor Solo_?)
Whilst you could probably make them all work as loose MTL attys with some work, they would never be MTL devices, and your flavour production would be just shy of WTF.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Conrad (8/10/21)

What do you mean with MTL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/10/21)

DL: Direct Lung = the airy cloudy side of vaping (mostly 810 driptip, big RDA's/RTA's)
RDL: Restricted/Restrictive Direct Lung = The airy style, but a little bit less airy and not as tight as mouth to lung (either/or 810/510 driptips, depending on your tank and need)
MTL: Mouth to Lung = the tight draw thin tip style of vaping with flavor but less clouds. Mostly used with higher nic/nic salts juice

Like @Intuthu Kagesi said, if you are more in to MTL (Mouth To Lung) none of these tanks will give you that fully. You will need to look at MTL RTA's to the like of the Expromizers, Hellvape Vertex, VandyVape BSKR, Tauren MTL, etc... there are a lot to choose from in the current market. But there are a lot of members on the forum that will give you the pro's and con's on any/all of these tanks in order for you to fine tune your selection.

What nic levels do you vape at (3mg/6mg/9mg/12mg/18mg/25mg/+)? What flavor profiles (Fruits/Deserts)?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (8/10/21)

Conrad said:


> What do you mean with MTL.



MTL means mouth-to-lung which is a very tight draw trying to mimic the feel of a cigarette where vapor gets drawn into the mouth first and then pulled into the lungs before exhale. Normally this type of vaping is meant for higher nic vapers.
You most likely want, base on the tanks you mentioned, a DL (direct lung) experience with a lower nic juice where the draw is looser creating more flavor and clouds. 
I personally would wait for the Arbiter2 RTA to hit SA shores.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Conrad (8/10/21)

I think I might have understood the question wrong. Because this here is what I'm using now. Look at the picture. I'm also smoking 2ml nic fruit. Don't like desserts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DavyH (8/10/21)

Direct lung it is...

Fat Rabbit uses pre-built coils, so that's probably not your thing.
Zeus - good but the design is getting a bit long in the tooth.
Arbiter - definitely, and it could be well worth waiting for the new one to come out.

Edit: I see a new Fat Rabbit RTA has come out. Can't speak for this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/10/21)

I am thinking the Arbiter will also be a bit too big for the Gen Mod if you are looking at replacing your current tank.

A few tips for your next steps to take:

Browse the SA websites and see what pops up on their RTA selections and compare prices on that which you like. Decide if you want to go single or dual coil as well.

Shortlist it and then go watch reviews by some of the international and local reviewers to see if they have tested them out yet, a few to mention:
KZOR (South African, very informative)
The Devil Vaper (UK, straight to the point of yay or nay)
Vaping With Vic (UK, a lot of detail to absorb)
Mike Vapes (USA, will tell you what you need to know)
The Vaping Bogan (Australian, only if you have built in censoring for swearing)
Jai Haze (USA, if you like a bit of added drama to any video)

Also search the forum for any written reviews and information and keep on asking questions on your way.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I am thinking the Arbiter will also be a bit too big for the Gen Mod if you are looking at replacing your current tank.
> 
> A few tips for your next steps to take:
> 
> ...



The Gen and Gen-S mods are a smidgen under 27mm in the centre, so the Arbiter should be fine on it at 26.5mm. 
The Arbiter 2 I believe is slightly smaller, however I can't confirm that.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Conrad (8/10/21)

The fat rabbit that I saw was one that you built your own coils. Believe it is the new one. I like to make big clouds when smoking so I prefer a duel coil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/10/21)

Then on your selection of RTA's the Arbiter will be right up your alley! It's easy to build and wick, dual coil and a flavor banger for any time you feel like vaping and chucking some clouds. You'll definitely do your part in reducing global warming by adding some extra clouds to the sky...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## KZOR (8/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> The Arbiter 2 I believe is slightly smaller, however I can't confirm that.



It is 24mm at the base

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

